# REC--Avocado-Feta Salsa



## PA Baker (Jun 20, 2005)

*Avocado-Feta Salsa*

2 plum tomatoes, chopped
1 avodaco, halved, seeded, peeled, and chopped
1/4 c finely chopped red onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp snipped fresh parsley
1 Tbsp snipped fresh oregano
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp red or white wine vinegar
4 oz feta cheese, coarsely crumbled
Pita chips or tortilla chips

In a medium bowl combine tomatoes, avocado, garlic, onion, oregano, parsley, oil and vinegar. Stir gently to mix. Gently stir in the feta. Cover and chill for 2 hours or up to 6 hours. Serve salsa with pita or tortilla chips.

Makes about 3 cups.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2005)

blechhhh - piteewwwie - avocado, feta, and tomatoes together???????  (running to my fridge - I think I have everything to make this!!!!!!!!!)  WOW - great recipe PA!


----------



## Constance (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh my...that sounds soooo gooood!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2005)

My son walked in and I asked him if we still had the avocados - oh well, at least they like them and were eaten!!  But I AM going to make this!

OK - thunderstorms again - lightening - all the goodies that come with them - turning off computer now.


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooh Yum!!!
Do you suppose I could use balsamic vinegar in this one?

I have had these two flavors together, but I believe it was on a chicken breast sandwich quite some time ago. This one's getting printed right away!


----------

